# Mobiles



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it just a fault with my phone or is anyone elses phone showing emergency calls only? Has the army cut off mobiles?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mine works


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

our mobiles are working normally


----------

